# Heater booster



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just curious anyone tried a 12v heater pump booster. We have many Curtis cab machines. When it gets .......cold it would be nice to have a touch more heat. They all come standard with the little black box and trust me have covered all other tricks of hose routing, winter fronts, etc. kinda makes sense it would circulate quicker Idk.. if you've tried I would be interested in your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Any 12v electric heaters are gunna suck hands down.
What are you trying to heat?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I should have said 12v fan with water heater core. Like a small tractor cab is what we are heating.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

have you tried blocking the radiator 3/4 of the way, i use a piece of mudflap on mine right against the rad and get awesome heat...remember most tractors have constant running fans(no clutches)
i have a laurin cab, heater is in the overhead


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

On the fan side? I never thought of that one. A guy would need to be careful there a fine line between heat and to much engine heat. But yes the fans are always cooling.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

no, front side of radiator and fan suction holds it there, start with 1/2 of radiator and watch temp gauge
biggest creator of sludge in tractors is not getting temps up in winter


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh we already do that on our radiators Some machines are brand new. That's why I was thinking a inline water pump booster to increase circulation to heater core but idk.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

White_Gold11 said:


> Oh we already do that on our radiators Some machines are brand new. That's why I was thinking a inline water pump booster to increase circulation to heater core but idk.


thinking more that water is not hot enough, is the gauge showing proper temp?

are you blocking on the radiator or just front of tractor? front of tractor cold fronts let too much cold air in when temps are low


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I am only talking about -5 and below temps. Yes the radiators are 100% covered right on the front of radiator. Hoses are run along engine and straight into cab to avoid exterior cooling. When it's subzero we won't even bring them down to idle. Not a huge deal cabs are 35 degrees or so when temps -5 to -20 or up to -60+windchill lol. Mainly curious about the water circulation booster..


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if the engine is not creating enough heat, then a booster would not help, you get colder temps, a minus 10 windchill i can still run with a t shirt on


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The wind no matter how strong can not cool off the tractor any lower than what the ambient temp is.
But the wind will push the cold air by any poor cab seals.

On dozers in the winter we ran side covers, rad covers,
And never let them idel below 1,500 -2,000rpm.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Pickups, loaders, large tractors, all of which are t-Shirt machines. Sidewalk machines that are around 36hp or less using diesel is what I am talking about. Cabs seal well and have some insulation as well. Only $160 for the circulation pump kit. I will report back on findings.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

If the water is entering the heater at the proper temps the only way to get more heat is with more surface area.Imagine your 100k house boiler with 5 feet of fin tube trying to heat your house.You need to add more fin area if its possible to fit it in somewhere.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Use a handheld pyrometer, what is the water temperature going into the heater?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Put pipe insulation then te it up all along thoes long heater hoses.

Get some electric underwear.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> Put pipe insulation then te it up all along thoes long heater hoses.
> 
> Get some electric underwear.....


That's a shocking idea.....


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

20,000 btu should be enough if water temp is there


----------

